# File chooser übers Netzwerk



## rogi1 (27. Feb 2006)

Mein Programm administriert einen Samba server. Ich greife auf den Server mittels einer SSH Verbindung zu. Um die Freigaben zu bearbeiten wäre ein File-chooser ideal. Wie bekomm ich also am besten den remote Verzeichnisbaum auf den lokalen Computer?  Kann ich filleicht mit dem Filechooser auf Nezwerkfreigaben zugreifen??
Wenn nicht muss ich entweder einen gleichen ordnerbaum lokal anlegen, und diesen nach beenden am server aktualisieren, oder die Netzwerkfreigabe mounten (wenn möglich, ?windows? )!
Weis jemand wie das möglich ist??
lg Martin


----------



## AlArenal (27. Feb 2006)

Wieso musst du zur Administration auf die Freigaben zugreifen?

An Freigaben anmelden, etc. geht über JCIFS: http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Feb 2006)

wenn du die Freigabe lokal eingebunden hast (mit Laufwerksbuchstaben) funktioniert der FileChooser doch ganz normal

das "Bearbeiten" bzw. die "Administration" kannst du doch auch mit SWAT machen, für Java ist das nix


----------



## rogi1 (27. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso musst du zur Administration auf die Freigaben zugreifen?



Ich benötige die Möglichkeit, Ordner anzulegen / löchen/umbenennen/auszuwählen, da würde der File chooser gute Arbeit leisten!


----------

